# الطرق المتبعة في تحليل عروض للمناقصات



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (27 أكتوبر 2006)

اطرح بين يديكم تقرير مختصر عن الطرق المتبعة عادة في تحليل عروض المناقصات .فعذرا قد لا يحتوي التقرير بعض الطرق او الخطوات ولكن هذا التقرير فقط للخطوات الرئيسية . وارجو من الجميع وطرح اي أضافة او رأي بدون اي تردد قد يثري الموضوع ويعطيه اكثر ايضاح :

الخطوات المتبعة في تحليل عروض المتناقصين للمشاريع الكبيرة :- 

الطريقة الأولى :-

*1. **استلام مظروفين أحدهم فني والآخر مالي بحضور جميع المتناقصين .*
*2. **فتح المظروف الفني فقط والمالي يحتفظ به عند المالك.*
*3. **البدء في تحليل العرض الفني لكل متناقص على حده *
*4. **إرسال الاستفسارات والملاحظات لكل متناقص حال أكمال تحليل عرضه الفني مع تحديد موعد لاستلام ردودهم كلا على حده . *
*5. **استلام الردود و مراجعتها كل متناقص على حده .*
*6. **تحديد موعد للاجتماعات التوضيحية وإفادة المتناقصين .*
*7. **الاجتماعات التوضيحية.*
*8. **مراسلات بين الشركة والمتناقصين حول بعض النقاط والتوضيحات التي يكون المتناقص قد طلب فيها وقت لاتخاذ قرار نهائي.*
*9. **وبعد ذلك إعداد التقرير النهائي للعروض الفنية وتقييمها .*
*10. **أعداد التوصية بفتح المظروف المالي حسب نتائج المظروف الفني.*
*11. **فتح المظروف المالي وإعلان أسعار المتناقصين بحضورهم .*
*12. **البدء في التحليل المالي .*
*13. **التوصية بالترسية على ضوء نتائج التحليل الفني والمالي .*

فتح المظروف الفني قبل المالي له المساوي التالية:- 

*1- **لا يمكن تحديد فترة التحليل لأنه يعتمد على عدد المتناقصين وعروضهم الفنية وبهذا لا يمكن وضع خطة سابقة يتم فيها موعد الترسية.*

*2- **صعوبة بل من المستحيل اكتمال دراسة تحليل كل عرض تحليل تفصيلي على الوجه المطلوب لأكثر من عرض فني وفي وقت ضيق وخاصة إذا كان عدد المتناقصين أكثر من خمسة فما بالك إذا كانوا أكثر من عشرة ولمشاريع تسليم مفتاح .*
*3- **استهلاك الكثير من الجهد والوقت .*

*4- **استهلاك التكاليف المالية وخاصة عند الاستعانة باستشاريين لتحليل العروض لأنه يتم تحليل عروض متناقصين لن يتم الترسية عليهم .*

*5- **عند تحليل العروض الفنية ومراجعة الحيودات الفنية والطلب من المتناقصين الالتزام بها لأنها مواصفات مطلوبة فإن المتناقصين يطلبوا أسعار إضافية على أسعارهم المقدمة سابقاً في المظروف المالي وهذا يتطلب أعادة المظروف المالي لكل متناقص . *
*6- **وجود بعض الحيود التجارية مع العرض الفني والتي يجب دراستها مع العرض المالي .*

*7- **بعد اكتمال التحليل الفني وفتح المظروف المالي قد يوجد تعارض مع العرض المالي أو ماتم الاتفاق عليه في الاجتماعات التوضيحية *
*8- **وجود بعض الحيود الإضافية مع العرض المالي وعند دراسته مع المتناقص الأقل سعراً يصر عليها لمعرفته بفوزه بالعطاء وقد تكون حيود غير جوهرية لا تمنع الترسية ولكنها حيود عن متطلبات المواصفات .*

*9- **بعض عروض المتناقصين تكون أسعارهم أكثر بكثير من القيمة المقدرة سابقاً من المالك ويستغرق تحليل عروضه الفنية الكثير من الوقت وسعره اكثر بكثير من الميزانية المحددة.*


*:*

 الطريقة الثانية :


- *فتح المظروف المالي أولاً وبعد تحليل العرض المالي وتحديد ترتيب المتناقصين حسب عروضهم المالية وبعد ذلك يتم البدء في تحليل العرض الفني للمتناقص الأقل سعراً ، وفي حالة عدم إيفاءه بكافة متطلبات المواصفات يتم إفادته بالإيفاء بكامل المواصفات أو النظر في عرض المتناقص الذي يليه وفي حالة إصراره على عدم الإيفاء بكامل المواصفات يتم دراسة العرض الفني للمتناقص الذي يليه .*

المميزات :

*1- **التركيز على تحليل عرض المتناقص الفائز بالعطاء يؤتي ثماره بحيث يتم التحليل الفني على أكمل وجه وتفصيلي من جميع الجوانب للتأكد من إيفاءه بكافة متطلبات نطاق العمل والمواصفات .*

*2- **تفادي تجاوزات المتناقصين للمواصفات لعلمه المسبق إنه في حالة عدم إيفاءه بكافة متطلبات المواصفات فإنه سوف يتم النظر في العرض الذي يليه وقد يكون الفرق غير شاسع بين سعره وسعر الذي يليه وضمن القيمة التقديرية للمناقصة .*

*3- **إمكانية تحديد فترة التحليل الفني وبذلك يمكن وضع خطة جيدة لترسية المشروع ووصول الوحدات في الوقت المناسب .*

*4- **توفير كثير من الوقت والجهد .*

*5- **توفير التكاليف المالية وخاصة للإستسشاريين .*

*6- **تفادي الدخول في معمعة ومقارنة العروض الفنية للمتناقصين بدون الحاجة لذلك لأنه غالباً ما تكون الحيود في العروض غير جوهرية ولكنها تؤثر في أسعار المتناقصين ويصعب مقارنتهم .*
*7- **بعض عروض المتناقصين تكون أسعارهم أكثر بكثير من القيمة المقدرة سابقاً من الشركة فلن يتم النظر في عرضهم الفني وتوفير الوقت بتحليل العروض الذين سوف يتم الترسية عليهم.*

الطريقة الثالثة : 

- *استلام فقط المظروف الفني وبقاء المظروف المالي عند المتناقص واستلامه وفتحه بعد اكتمال التحليل الفني .*



 الطريقة الرابعة :

لكل مناقصة ظروفها فيتم تحديد طريقة التحليل وأولوبة فتح المظاريف(الفنية والمالية ) من قبل ألادرة المسئولة عن العقد وذالك حسب نوعية المناقصة وحجم نطاق العمل وعدد المتناقصين المؤهلين الذين أشترو وثائق المناقصة والإمكانيات المتوفرة في حينه .




:75: :83:


----------



## ابوعمر (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الذي اعرفة ان الطريقة الملزمة للجهات الحكومية حسب نظام المشتريات الحكومي هي تقديم العرض في مظروف واحد وتفتح جميح المظاريف في نفس الوقت
ولتوفير الوقت والجهد تكتفي كثير من الجهات بالتحليل الفني لاقل ثلاثة عروض 

على العموم هناك طرق اخرى وان كانت اقل شيوعا في الاستخدام منها

طريقة الاختيار بناء على ميزانية محددة :- تشبه هذه الطريقة طريقة المظروفين إلا أنه يتم تحديد مبلغ معين كحد أقصى لميزانية المشروع وبعد تقييم العروض الفنية تفتح العروض المالية ثم يتم اختيار أفضل استشاري من الناحية الفنية الذي يكون عرضه المالي أقل من الحد الأعلى المحدد مسبقا.

طريقة الاختيار المبني على حد أدنى من التأهيل :- تشبه هذه الطريقة كذلك طريقة المظروفين إلا أنه يتم تحديد حد أدنى من درجة التأهيل الفني المطلوب وبعد تقييم العروض الفنية تفتح العروض المالية ثم يتم اختيار الاستشاري صاحب أقل عرض مالي تكون درجة تأهيله الفني أعلى من الحد المطلوب.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (30 أكتوبر 2006)

معلومات قيمة .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (31 أكتوبر 2006)

​ 




​ 

الطريقة المتبعة في عروض المناقصات المقدمة كخطوات رئيسية هي التالي :

يسلم عادة ظرف واحد الى ديوان الجهة صاحبة المشروع للتسجيل ، وضمنه ثلاث اظرف هي : 

ظرف يحوي على ثبوتيات .. من ضمنها واهمها وثيقة تثبت انه لديه الخبرة في تنفيذ ذلك العمل من المشروع او انه خبير بالشروط والمواصفات الفنية العائدة لمادة ما لزوم المشروع . وانه قد اطلع على دفتر الشروط والمواصفات العائدة للمشروع وانه ملتزم به ..

ظرف يحوي المواصفات الفنية لعرضه : يحوي بداخله النشرات الفنية للمواد الواجب تأمينها لزوم المشروع ..

ظرف يحوي على العرض المالي : ويشتمل تحليلات الاسعار مفصلة لعرضه سواء كانت تامين مواد او تنفيذ اعمال ..

بعد انقضاء فترة الاعلان عن المناقصة ، تشكل لجنة لدراسة العروض المقدمة والمستلمة من ديوان المشروع ، وبحضور كافة العارضين ..

يجري فض الظرف الاول للعاض الاول مثلاً ، وبعد التاكد من صحة واستكمال الثبوتيات .. وهكذا للعارض الثاني .. وفي حال ثبوت ان العارض قد تقدم بمعلومات مغلوطة لشروط العقد يرفض عرضه اطلاقاً ..

بعد ذلك يجري فض الظرف الثاني للعارض الاول وتتم دراسة المواصفات الفنية ومطابقتها لدفتر الشروط العائد للمشروع .. وهكذا للعارض الثاني .. وفي حال المطابقة يتم اعتمادها والا يتم رفضها واستبعادها ..

بعد ذلك ، تشكل لجنة مستقلة لدراسة العروض المالية المحالة والمرسلة اليها .. فتقوم بفض الظرف الثالث المالي للعارض الاول وبدراسته ومدى ملائمته للاسعار الرائجة حالياً و... وهكذا للعارض الثاني .. ثم تعد تقريراً باقل سعر مقدم من قبل العارض ..

وفي النهاية يتم اعتماد العارض الذي يثبت خبرته في تأمين المواد او تنفيذ المشروع ويحقق عرضه الفني دفتر الشروط والمواصفات الفنية وسعره العقدي مناسب ورائج واقل الاسعار المقدمة من قبل العارضين والتوكل على الله في المباشرة بتنفيذ الغقد ضمن المدة العقدية .

وشكراً ..


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (1 نوفمبر 2006)

في الحقيقة قد َأضفتم ووفقتم ---------فجزيتم خير .

ياخوان الموضوع مهم جدا جدا وكل شركة ومنشأه لديها اسلوب يختلف على الاخرى . وكنت اود اعرف طرق واساليب كل شركة في هذا الموضوع ومعرفة العيوب والمميزات لكي نتوصل ونتفق في الاخير على أفضل طريقة في استقبال عروض المتناقصين وطريقة تحليلها .

واحب ان أشير ان تأهيل المقاولين للمشروع تتم قبل دعوتهم لشراء وثائق المناقصة وقبل تقديم عروضهم .
واختيار العرض المناسب ليست بالعملية السهلة ولكنها عملية مهمه جدا في نجاح المشروع من فشله وتحقيق الهدف النشود.
أتمنى من جميع المهندسين المشاركة للاضافة والاستفادة من هذا الموضوع وترى طرح الاخ ابو عمر والاخ عبدالمنعم يدل على خبرة وكفأة حول هذا الموضوع .
لكم تحياتي يامنتدى الخير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 ديسمبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا أخي ..


----------



## cineaste (12 فبراير 2007)

can u put this very useful information in WORD or PDF

thanks alot


----------



## nagopc (14 فبراير 2007)

*كتاب يحتوي علي*

instructions To Bidders
Table Of *******s
Article 1 - Definitions
Article 2 - Bidder's Representations
Article 3 - Bidding Documents
3.1 Copies
3.2 Interpretation Or Correction Of Bidding Documents
3.3 Product Substitutions
3.4 Subcontractors
3.5 Addenda
3.6 Builder's Risk Property Insurance
Article 4 - Pre-bid Conference
Article 5 - Bidding Procedures
5.1 Form And Style Of Bids
5.2 Bid Security
5.3 Submission Of Bids
5.4 Modification Or Withdrawal Of Bid
Article 6 - Consideration Of Bids
6.1 Opening Of Bids
6.2 Rejection Of Bids
6.3 Award
Article 7 - Bid Protest
7.1 Filing A Bid Protest
7.2 Resolution Of Bid Controversy​


----------



## cineaste (15 فبراير 2007)

thanks alot but can u put the same information in arabic as you had written before in WORD or PDF fomat

thanks


----------



## nagopc (16 فبراير 2007)

*لكم ما سالتم*

التعاقدات و شروطها بالعربي
و طبعا لا زم نرجع للفيديك بالوانة الثلاث

:14: :14: :14:​


----------



## cineaste (16 فبراير 2007)

thanks a lot but where is ch1 and the other chapters
what do you mean by we have to ruturn to fidic and their 3 colors

merci


----------



## gelgamish (12 يوليو 2007)

nagopc قال:


> التعاقدات و شروطها بالعربي
> و طبعا لا زم نرجع للفيديك بالوانة الثلاث
> 
> :14: :14: :14:​



اتمنى الاشارة الى المصادر كما وردت وخصوصا اذا كان المرجع عربي ليسهل على الباقين الوصول اليه .... مع التقدير
المصدر هو 
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/
الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج
الكلية التقنية بالرياض حي صلاح الدين

وشكرا


----------



## rora26 (14 يوليو 2007)

thaaanx alot


----------



## essarsh (11 أغسطس 2007)

thanks a lot


----------



## mh702 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## محمد المرواني (8 مارس 2010)

اخى الكريم جزاء الله كل خير على هذا الجهد الكبير واتمني لك التالق الدائم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (21 أبريل 2010)

لماذا لم تكتمل المساهمات في هذه المشاركة الهامة...( الدعوة عامة )


----------



## the poor to god (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mmk02000 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أنا عاوز أعرف ما هى الكوادر الفنية وكيفية تجهيز المظروف الفنى لعملية إنشاء شبكات مياه أو صرف صحى
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Jamal (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mabrok saleh (4 أكتوبر 2011)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnk


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 أكتوبر 2011)

nagopc قال:


> instructions to bidders
> table of *******s
> article 1 - definitions
> article 2 - bidder's representations
> ...



شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## Safi2011 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

هل من المكن أن تذكر البنود التي يتم التحليل الفني من خلالها؟!
و لكم جزيل الشكر ​


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير على الملف


----------



## mezohazoma (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eltab3i (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اثابك الله


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (11 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (14 يونيو 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## safa aldin (23 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح محمد الحسن (27 مارس 2017)

السلام عليكم ةرحمة الله
مع كامل الشكر للأخوة أود ان اتحدث عن الموضوع بتفصيل اكثر
أولاً في العطاءات التنافسية هنالك نوعان 
الأول : طلب العروض (Request for Bidding)
وهذا النوع تكون فيه المواصفات قد أعدت بصورة تفصيلية ومكتملة ، مثل عطاءات المباني المعتادة ، ولا يطلب من المتنافسين ان يأتوا بمواصفات من عندهم ولكن يمكنهم إبداء ملاحظاتهم ومقترحاتهم في ما قبل فتح العطاء بوقت محدد ، وهنا يمكن للمالك أو صاحب العطاء الأخذ بها وتعديل المواصفة وتعميم التعديل على كل المتنافسين. ففي هذا النوع يتم التنافس على مواصفة واحدة ، ويتم تحديد متطلبات التأهيل (َQualification) والأهلية (Eligibility) في كراسة العطاء . فليس هنالك عرض فني وإنما عرض مالى فقط مع متطلبات التأهيل والأهلية ،ويكون التقييم على مرحلتين :
*التقييم الأولي (**Preliminary Evaluation**):* بالرغم من انه يلي عملية فتح العطاءات الا انه يعتمد إعتماداً تاماً على المعلوماتت المستقاة من جلسة فتح العطاءات وليس بينهما حد فاصل ، ويكون التقييم الأولي للعطاء نفسه ان كان مستجيباً لشروط العطاء أم كان منحرفاًً إنحرافاً جوهرياً عن تلك الشروط ، والإنحراف الجوهري هو الذي يكون إذا تم التجاوز عنه مخلاً لمبدأ العدالة بين المتنافسين أو يجعل من العطاء ضعيفاَ من الناحية القانونية ولا قيمة له ، ولكن الأخطاء الإنسانية المعروفة فيمكن تجاوزها فمثلاً إذا كانت هنالك صفحتان أو ثلاث لم يتم التوقيع عليها من الشخص المفوض بالتوقيع ، فإن ذلك لا يعتبر إنحرافاً جوهرياً ، وكذلك في كثير من الحالات وعندما يحدد ضمان العطاء بنسبة 2% من مبلغ العطاء ( رغم ان هذه الطريقة غير مستحبة ) ،والتي فيها قد يغيِّر مقدم العطاء عرضه النهائي في اللحظات الأخيرة لخطأ حسابي أو لغيره ، وفي وقت لا يمكـنه من تغيير ضمان العطاء (Bid Security) الذي ربما يتطلب تبديله أو تعديله سلسلة من الإجراءات المصرفية والتي بدورها قد تحتاج إلى فترة زمنية تمتد إلى ما بعد الموعد الأخير لإستلام العطاءات ( الذي هو نفس ميقات فتح المظاريف ) ، ويكون تبعاَ لذلك هنالك فرق بسيط بين مبلغ العطاء الكلي ونسبة خطاب الضمان ولا يمكن أيضاً أن يعتبر هذا إنحرافا جوهرياً. هنالك أمثلة للإنحرافات الجوهرية الموجبة لإستبعاد العطاء من حلبة المنافسة مثل :ضمان العطاء المشروط أو عدم وجوده و الغرض من ضمان العطاء هو تقييد مقدم العطاء للألتزام بعرضِه والحد من ظاهرة التواطؤ المحتملة. والأمور التي يجب التدقيق فيها ، والتي تجعل من العطاء غير مستجيباً عدة ، يمكن ذكر بعضاً منها فيما يلي:
· عدم وجود ضمان العطاء او ان كان مشروطاً كما سبق ذكره
· إذا لم يكن هنالك توقيع على مستندات العطاء من قبل الشخص المفوض وخاصةً الأجزاء التي تحوي الجداول المسعرة والعرض المالي
· إذا لم يكن هنالك خطاب تفويض للشخص الذي قام بالتوقيع
· إذا لم يكن هنالك عطاء اصلاً ونعني بذلك الخطاب أو الإستمارة التي يملأها مقدم العطاء بعرضه وتكون ممهورة بتوقيع الشخص المفوض
· إذا كان مقدم العطاء ضمن قائمة المحظورين من قِبَل الجهات القانونية الرسمية
· إذا كان مقدم العطاء قد شارك بأكثر من عطاء إلا في حالة العطاءات البديلة
· إذا كان هنالك تخفيضاً مشروطاً بما يخل من شروط العطاء الأساسية ، فيجب إستبعاد التخفيض وعدم القبول به ( وليس العطاء كله ) ، ومثالاً لذلك ، كأن يذكر مقدم العطاء انه سوف يقوم بتخفيض بمقدار أو نسبة معينة إذا ما تم إعفاءه من ضمان التنفيذ مثلاً .

· في حاله تضارب المصالح: مثلا لا يجوز ان يكون المتنافس من الذين شاركوا في إعداد التصاميم ووثائق العطاء 
· إذا كانت صلاحية العطاء (Bid validity) تنتهي قبل المدة المنصوص عليها في بيانات العطاء وشروطه

*التقييم التفصيلي*
حيث انه قد ذكر في التوجيهات لمقدمي العروض بان سيتم تصحيح الأرقام وتعديل الأخطاء الحسابية ، حيث يتم تعديل الجملة بناءً على سعر الوحدة ، فان أول ما نقوم به في التقييم التفصيلي هو مراجعة الأخطاء الحسابية ويتم فيها تعديل الجملة بناءٍ علي سعر الوحدة ، وليس العكس ،إلا في حالة نادرة وهي حالة " الصفر المنسي " وهو أن يكون قد أهمل صفر في رقم لا يمكن ان يكون معقولا إذا أخذنا به
بعد ان تتم مراجعة الأخطاء الحسابية لكل العطاءات المستجيبة في التقييم الأولي ، يتم بعد ذلك التدقيق في العرض الأقل ً للتأكد من تأهيل مقدم العطاء من الناحية الفنية والمالية والإدارية . فإن كان صاحب العطاء الأقل سعرا مؤهلاً من الناحية الفنية والمالية والإدارية ، يكون هو من يرسى عليه العطاء بعد دراسة العطاء لتجنب بعض المزالق التي سيأتي ذكرها لاحقاً في هذا الباب ، أما إذا لم يكون مؤهلاً لذلك يتم التدقيق في العرض الذي يليه .
*تقييم مؤهـــــلات مقدم العرض الأقـــــل*
كما سلف ، ولدواعي الفاعلية (Efficiency) لتوفير الجهد والوقت وكذلك المال، فإنه ليس هنالك داعٍ لتبديد وقت لجان أو فرق تقييم العطاءات دونما طائل ليدرسوا جميع العطاءات ، فالأولى ان يتحققوا من مؤهلات صاحب العطاء الأقل ، ولربما الأثنين أو التلاثة الذين يلونه في الترتيب من حيث السعر بغرض التحوط في حالة فشل صاحب العرض الأقل في توقيع العقد وتوفير ضمان التنفيذ، أو في حالة إنسحابه من العطاء . إن معايير التأهيل والتقييم يتم الإعلان عنها عادة في كراسة العطاء لغرض الشافية ولتحقيق العدالة بتمليك جميع المتنافسين تلك المعلومات ، حتى يتسنى لهم إعداد عروضهم والتنافس على ضوء تلك المعايير . وهنا يجب ان نذكر بعدم المغالاة في وضع معايير التأهيل التي يجب ان تكون موضوعية (Objective) بقدر الإمكان . فكلما زادات تعقيداً وكانت خبط عشواء وغير موضوعية (Subjective) ، كلما ترتب على ذلك الحد من المنافسة وإحجام الكثير عن المشاركة، وبالتالى الإقلال من فرص الوصول إلى أهداف مشروع الشراء وعلى الحصول للقيمة الأفضل للمال(Best value for money) . ومن أهم معايير التأهيل التي دائماً ما ترد في كراسة العطاء ( أو بيانات العطاء كما يسمونها في بعض الأحيان):
· الوثائق التي توضح الوضع القانوني ( شهادات التسجيل ) ومجال عمل المتنافس حسب التصديق الصادر من مسجل الشركات والأعمال يجب ان يكون متلائماً مع طبيعة العمل قيد العطاء . إذ لا يسمح القانون بأن تعمل الشركات والمؤسسات في مجال آخر يتعدى ما هو منصوص عليه في التصريح الصادر من مسجل الشركات.
· * الخبرة العملية :*
o *الخبرات العامة :* خبرة تحت عقد سابق كمقاول رئيسي أو مقاول من الباطن أو مقاول إدارة – حسب متطلبات صاحب العمل – لعددد السنوات المحددة في كراسة العطاء .
o * خبرات خاصة :* خبرة المؤسسة العملية في تنفيذ عدد معين من المشاريع ( يتم تحديده في كراسة العطاء ) ، في السنوات الماضية (( يتم تحديد عدد السنوات في كراسة العطاء ، وتكون قيمة كلٍ من تلك المشاريع فيما أقله رقم تحدده كراسة العطاء . على أن تكون تلكك المشاريع قد أكملت بنجاح ، وتكون مشابهة في الطبيعة والحجم للمشروع قيد العطاء ، وعادة ما يطلب من مقدم العطاء تفاصيل الخبرة في مناشط معينة وذات طبيعةٍ خاصة متعلقة بالمشروع قيد العطاء. 
· *المقدرة المالية : *
o *تقارير الأداء المالي :* وتحوي المتطلبات تقارير الميزانيات المالية المراجعة بواسطة المراجعبن القانونيين في الفترة المحددة فيي كراسة العطاء . وفي حالة الشراكة بين متنافسين أو أكثر يجب ان يحقق كل منهما هذا الشرط ، ولا يكفي ان يحققه أحدهما لوحده.
o *معدل تدوير المال السنوي (**Annual Turnover**):* كمجموع الدفعيات المستلمة للمشاريع المكتملة والمشاريع قيد التنفيذ بالمقدار والفترة المحددان في كراسة العطاء . وفي حالة الشراكة بين متنافسين أو أكثر يتم الجمع لمقدرات الشركاء على ان يحقق كل منهما القدر الأدنى من معدل تدوير المال السنوي الذي تحدده كراسة العطاء ، على ان يحقق شريك واحد على الأقل نسبة معينة ينص عليها ايضاً في كراسة العطاء .
o *الموارد المالية المتاحة :* كدليل على توفر رأس المال العامل للمشروع قيد العطاء ، وذلك كالأصول السائلة ، أو الأصول التي يمكنن تسييلها وغير مرتبطة برهونات ، أو التسهيلات الإئتمانية أو أي مصدر آخر عدا الدفعة المقدمة المنصوص عليه ، وذلك بما يعادل المبلغغ المنصوص عليه في كراسة العطاء ، وكما هو الحال في معيار متوسط تدوير المال السنوي ، ففي حالة الشراكة بين متنافسين أو أكثر يتم الجمع لمقدرات الشركاء على ان يحقق كل منهما القدر الأدنى من معدل تدوير المال السنوي الذي تحدده كراسة العطاء ، على ان يحقق شريك واحد على الأقل نسبة معينة ينص عليها ايضاً في كراسة العطاء .
هنالك بعض بنود التقيييم يمكن الأستفسار عنها أو حتى يمكن ان تطلب من المتنافس ، فمثلاً إذا كان مطلوباً في كراسة العطاء ان تكون خبرة مدير المشروع أو مدير العقد عشرون عاماً ، وقام المتنافس بإقتراح مدير بخبرة عشر سنوات ، فلا يجب رفض عطاءه وإعتباره غير مستوف أو غير مؤهل ، إذ إنه من الممكن للمتنافس أن يحصل على من له تلك الخبرة المطلوبة ولربما لم ينتبه جيداً لذلك الشرط ،وفي مثل هذه الحالة يجب مخاطبته رسمياً وأخذ إقرار منه بالإستجابة لشروط خبرة فريق العمل إلا إن كان يصر على عدم الإيفاء بها بعد تنبيهه ومخاطبته رسمياً ، وكذلك الحال في حاله عدم وجود بعض الوثائق مثل شهادات تسجيل المؤسسه ، فإنه يمكن لفريق التقييم مخاطبة المتنافس وطلبها منه ، ويجوز له توفيرها ويجوز للجنة وفرق التقييم قبولها حتي في تلك المرحلة ، فغياب تلك الوثائق لا تضعف الموقف القانوني للعطاء ولا تؤثر فيه كما هو الحال في حالة غياب ضمان العطاء ، وتلك الوثائق لا تصنع لتغير من نتيجة العطاء ، فإنها إن كانت موجودة فمن السهل إكتشاف ذلك . أما ما لايجوز الإستفسار عنه ، هو كل مال يكون السؤال عنه غير مفيد ، فمثلاً لا يكون مفيداً السؤال عن عدد سنوات خبرة المؤسسة أو مقدراتها المالية ، فإن ما أورده المتنافس لايمكنه تغييره ، فإن كانت عدد سنوات خبرة المؤسسه خمس سنوات بدلاً عن عشر سنوات ، فإنها حقيقة لا يمكنه تعديلها حتى وإن طلب منه ذلك. إن ما يجب السؤال عنه ، هو ما يقره المنطق والفهم السليم ، وما يمكن أن يحقق المصلحة العامة دون إخلالٍ بالعدالة ، فلا يجب رفض من لم أن يضمِّن شهادات التسجيل مثلاً أو خلو الطرف من الضرائبفي عطاءه ، وبالتالي تضييع عرضاً قد يكون جيداً ، ففي الواقع إن شهادات تسجيل المؤسسة وخلو إلتزامها تجاه الوحدات الحكوميةالأخرى مثل الضرائب والزكاة ، هي اشياء لا تتعلق بالعطاء نفسه ولا بمقدرات المؤسسة ، لكن الفهم تجاهها يجب ان يكون من منظور مختلف ، فإذا تم إستبعاد عطاء جيد لمجرد إنه لم يتمكن من إثبات خلو طرفه من الإلتزامات الحكومية الأخرى ، ولم نطالبه بها ، تكون قد خسرنا عطاءاً ممتازاً ، وتسببنا في خسارة الجهات الحكومية الأخرى بعدم حثه لإخلاء إلتزاماته تجاه تلك الجهات . 
الخطوة الثانية هي مقارنة كل سعر العطاء الأقل بالتقديرات الأولية ، وهنالك ثلاث إحتمالات :
· ان يكون العرض مناسباً ، حتي وان كان اعلى من التقديرات بمقدار مناسب ولا يتعدى الميزانية ، او ان يكون أقل من التقديرات الأولية بقدر مناسب وفي هذه الحالة يتم قبول العرض 
· ان يكون العرض عالياً جداً بما لايتناسب مع التقديرات الأولية أو الميزانية ، وفي هذه الحالة تراجع التقديرات ويتم تحديثها ، فقد تكون اسعار المواد والأعمال قد ارتفعت في الفترة ما بعد إعداد التقديرات وحتى أثناء تقييم العطـــاءات ، كما انه من المحتمل ان تكون التقديرات الأولية قد أعدت بصورة غير صحيحة ، وفي هذه الحالة يرجع القرار للمالك ، فقد يقرر إلغاء العطاءات وإعادة الإعلان بشكل مختلف كأن يغير في المـواصفات أو نطاق العمل (Scope of Work) بحذف بعض الأعمال .
كذلك قد يكون إرتفاع أسعار العروض ناجماً عن عدم وجود التنافس الحقيقي بسبب التواطؤ بين المتنافسين 
في حالة ان تقرر إلغاء العطاءات وإعادة الإعلان نتيجة لعدم وجود التنافس الحقيقي ، يجب أولا ان يتم تحليل السبب وراء إرتفاع الأسعار ، فإن كانت التقديرات الأولية صحيحة ولم يطرأ تغيير في أسعار السوق وكان العرض الأقل عال جداً لعدم التنافس الحقيقي الناتج عن التواطؤ بين المقاولين ،ففي هذه الحالة يجب معرفة السبب المفضي إلى غياب التنافس ، فلعله يكون نتيجة لقصر فترة الإعلان مقارنة بحجم ودرجة تعقيد المشروع ، او لضيق نطاق الإعلان الجيوغرافي ، أو لعدم موضوعية معايير التأهيل والتقيم أو لشروط التعاقد المجحفة وغير العادلة وغيرها من الأسباب . ولمعالجة هذه المعضلة وعند إعادة الإعلان تلافي الأسباب التي حدَّت من التنافس للحصول على النتيجة المرجوة ، توسيع نطاق الإعلان حتى يتأتى لمزيد من المتنافسين تقديم عروضهم، وذلك بشمل مناطق أوسع للإعلان واستخدام وسائط اكثر انتشارا.
هنالك عبارة دائما ما يختم بها في اعلانات العطاء في الصحف وهي: (أن المدير غير مقيد بقبول أقل أو أي عطاء آخر) وذلك لحماية صاحب العمل من مثل هذه المطبات وتمكنه من إعادة الإعلان دون تبعات قانونية ،ولكن في الواقع قد أسيء استخدام هذه العبارة بواسطة الكثيرين وأسيء فهمها كذلك عند الكثيرين،فاستخدمها الكثير لإقصاء من لا يريدون وصارت بابا من أبواب الفساد وقد فهم الكثيرون انها لإقصائهم حتى وان كانوا مؤهلين،فأحجموا عن المنافسة.
لذلك يجب بالضرورة توضيح الحالات التي يكون فيها المدير غير مقيد بقبول أقل أو أي عطاء آخر ،وهي الأسباب التي ذكرت فيما سبق، لعدم كفاية الميزانية ويتم فيها الغاء كل العطاءات واعادة الاعلان بعد تغيير المواصفات أو نطاق العمل أو لعدم وجود التنافس عندها يتم الغاء جميع العطاءات وتوسيع نطاق الاعلان ، ولكن لا يجب أن تستخدم مطلقا لإقصاء البعض وإرساء العطاء لآخرين.
· الحالة الثالثة أن يكون العرض أقل بكثير وبشكل لا يعقل عن أسعار السوق وفي هذه الحالة يتم التدقيق في مؤهلات المتنافس الأقل عرضاً ومقدراته الفنية والمالية والإدارية ، فإن ثبت عدم تأهيل المتنافس (Competitor Qualification) ، يتم النظر في العرض الذي يليه، ولكن يكون الأمر أكثر تعقيداً إن كان المتنافس مؤهلا فنياً ومالياً وادارياً ولا مجال لإقصائه، فيتوجب على لجنة التقييم مراجعة البنود لاكتشاف مواطن الخلل في التسعير وعمل تقرير بذلك وبعدها يستوضح المتنافس كتابياً سواء ان كان عن طريق المراسلة الرسمية أو عن طريق الاجتماع الموثق ، وهنالك احتمالان :
o *الاحتمال الأول:* أن يتبين صاحب العطاء الأخطاء المصاحبة لعطائه في وضع أسعار البنود ، ومن ثم يقوم بالاعتذار كتابيا ،وفي هذهه الحالة يمكنه الانسحاب من المنافسة وهي الحالة الوحيدة التي يتم فيها ارجاع ضمان العطاء لمتنافس يسحب عطاءه بعد فتح العطاءات.
o *الاحتمال الثاني:* أن يصر مقدم العطاء على عدم سحب عطاءه وفي هذه الحالة يجب رفع ضمان التنفيذ من 10% الى مبلغ أعلىى ليوازي حجم المخاطرالمحتملة.
الخطوة الثالثة: يتم التدقيق في أسعار الوحدات مقارنة بسعر السوق حتى لا يكون هنالك تحميل على المقدمة Front loading)) وهي أن يقوم المتنافس بوضع أسعار عالية جدا على أعمال البداية ،مثل الحفريات وأعمال خرسانات القواعد والمخاطر الناجمة عن ذلك هو أن يقوم المقاول بصرف مبلغ كبير عند البداية ثم يهجر العمل بعد ذلك مضحيا بضمان التنفيذ الذي يكون مبلغاً زهيداً عند ذلك ، وفي مثل هذه الحالة أيضا يجب رفع ضمان التنفيذ بما يتوازى مع حجم الخطر.
الإخوة الكرام 
ليس هنالك عرض فني في هذا النوع من العطاءات وإنما العرض الفني والعرض المالي يكونان في غطاءات طلب المقترحات (Request for Proposals) ، مثل إختيار الإستشاريين أو شراء المعدات والأعمال التي يقوم فيها المتنافسون بعمل المواصفات وتقديم الأفكار . وهذا النوع أكثر تعقيداً وسوف أقوم بشرحه لاحقاً بعد سماع آراء الأخوة وتعليقاتهم


----------

